# Tomato Ketchup



## MeanMom (Feb 10, 2011)

Just been reading another posting about HP sauce and it gave me pause for thought about ketchup. During the carb counting talk we were given our dietitian said not to bother counting the carbs in ketchup 'unless they eat loads'. Now what I interpreted as 'loads' was the amount my OH eats  so I have not been counting it for K. Have just looked it up in my (excellent) 'Carbs and Cals' and 19g (looks like about a tablespoon full to me, or the amount in one of those little pots in a cafe) is 5g of carbs On K's current ratio thats another unit of insulin. 

Explains some unexpected readings anyway


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Madness eh.........?

Looking at the labels of everything is a good habit to get into............

Heres to better readings.....................


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

glad a I don't like it on my food.  although I do add it to my cooking sometimes.  I'll have to watch that


----------



## shiv (Feb 10, 2011)

I've heard about the carbs in ketchup and other sauces too - I always bear it in mind when carb counting!


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 10, 2011)

Wifee & kids have ketchup even with baked beans !
I make it a point to always protest that the beans are already in tomato sauce 

Can understand needing to count the carb content though, as it is very sweet, to my tastes, anyway.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 10, 2011)

Depends on the quantity, as a rule I don't count the carbs in ketchup as I buy a reduced sugar and salt tomato ketchup.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Feb 11, 2011)

I've gone off tomato ketchup altogether. I find the sugar content frightening.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 11, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Just been reading another posting about HP sauce and it gave me pause for thought about ketchup. During the carb counting talk we were given our dietitian said not to bother counting the carbs in ketchup 'unless they eat loads'. Now what I interpreted as 'loads' was the amount my OH eats  so I have not been counting it for K. Have just looked it up in my (excellent) 'Carbs and Cals' and 19g (looks like about a tablespoon full to me, or the amount in one of those little pots in a cafe) is 5g of carbs On K's current ratio thats another unit of insulin.
> 
> Explains some unexpected readings anyway


The only worth-while thing I learned from my various dieticians was to read and understand nutrition tables and ingredients labels. It was worth going to them for that, because it was very valuable advice. 

Unfortunately, the rest of their low-fat high-carb advice was a total load of ****, but I suppose you can't have everything 

PS Now have a look at the carb count for the other sauces in your cupboard. You may be in for a shock; kechup is by no means the worst.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd like to remind everyone that they should always consider official advice regarding diet (or anything, I suppose) as the first 'port of call'.

It is clear that some people have established an alternative approach from experience. But, to a large extent that is always a personal choice and may not be the best approach for everyone.

Andy


----------

